
Show HN: Compare your perception of female attractiveness to that of others - lunchbox
http://totallyoverrated.appspot.com/
======
econgeeker
This tells me a lot about what you think is attractive. To be honest, only 2
of the celebrities were ones I would consider to be on the attractive side of
the coin.

Currently, gaunt looking women, are considered "attractive". Many of these
women are extremely thin or have unusual bone structure.

Megan Fox and Olivia Wilde, for instance, are really unattractive women. (I
personally like Olivia Wilde quite a bit as an actress, and bear no ill will
against Megan Fox)

There are a huge variety of women out there, and from my perspective, you've
presented a list consisting only of a narrow range of the spectrum.

No offense intended, this is meant to be honest feedback.

------
jemka
I found myself making decisions based on things other than attractiveness
alone.

This might be better done w/ unknown stock photos. But I realize it's really
just an exercise in programming.

------
rokhayakebe
Thank you for making my day. I have a long way to go. Long way.

------
IvarTJ
Is the order of the selection randomized each time?

~~~
lunchbox
I just changed it to be randomized based on your comment, and reset the
ranking. Before that it ranked them based on average score, which has the
problem of creating a winner-takes all situation. Thanks!

------
bcRIPster
Looking at the results, this appears to be almost certainly the case that the
initial order of the set isn't random.

~~~
lunchbox
After your comment, I changed it to be random.

~~~
astrofinch
Did you also discard the data from before it was random?

~~~
lunchbox
Yes.

------
lunchbox
This was a fun little project I did last weekend to familiarize myself with
Google App Engine and jQuery.

------
Luyt
I have a question: Could I see little portrait pictures of the celebrities
next to their name?

~~~
lunchbox
What's your Browser/OS? It is supposed to have pictures.

~~~
Luyt
OSX with Firefox. I'll try Safari too.

EDIT: It works correctly in Safari.

------
pixcavator
I think it might be a good idea to do pairwise comparison instead.

------
paulocal
This was fun!

------
hezekiah
doesnt work on touch devices

